# Electric Ciggies?



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ladies, I've got my 1st consultation on 30th April   at CRM.

In a week and a half I've cut down ciggies from about 15 a day to just 2.. Desperately waiting for my electric one to come.. Will this be ok as mum said it still contains nicotine? Worried now.. Also read a lot about egg sharers needing to give up 6mths before treatment..   what if this stops me getting accepted? Anyone been refused if they have only recently stopped in the few weeks before appointment?

X


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Someone must of had experience with this!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi, i had my 1st consultation for egg sharing this week, my consultant said, after 3months of stopping smoking your eggs and sperm are 'fresh' , he never said we couldnt do it coz of smoking but ovbiously told us how important it is to stop, ive been thinking about gettin me n my fella electric cig, were did u get urs from and was it expensive? I think the electric cig is a really good idea coz it will stop the need of having something in your hand till you give up altogether, been looking on e bay but cant seem to find any x


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi ya

Thanks for the info hon which clinic are you with?

I got some temporary ones called vapestick from Costco but I have a deal here where I ordered a rechargable one here

http://www.mightydeals.co.uk/deals/national/Gadgets/Quest-Electronic-Cigarettes-pound-15.99/138

£9.99 plus p&p usually £39.99

I'm hoping it's as good as the vapestick as I haven't had or even wanted to smoke today whis is the first time in about ten years ! 
Strange at first but they are great

You Order and pay for the one in the link then you get an email through where you get a discount code and then pay for p&p. Strange way to do it but a bargain..

Good luck xx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

I am at jessops, which 1 are you at? Ive just orderd mine off a website, got to keep my weight down and stop smoking goin to b fun lol x


----------

